

The Request for the Startup Has Been Filled - cjbarber
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmail-waiting-for-reply-e/gndkgfemgakbnilhjaenkhdpkaiemaif

======
cjbarber
Posted this earlier today

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7326188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7326188)

Just spent 10 minutes creating the google app

Source is in the gist:

[https://gist.github.com/cjbarber/9297034](https://gist.github.com/cjbarber/9297034)

